# Does anyone know of any events in the Virginia/Maryland area??



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

I know that Remi is too young yet to compete. But I was wondering if anyone would know of any events taking place in the Northern Virginia or Maryland area??

Thank you,


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Are you talking obedience or confirmation? If you are talking obedience, agility, etc. check you local dog schools. The obedience school I took Brady to has competitions right there, at least one Saturday a month.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Some upcoming Maryland Events*

Saturday, September 29, 2007
Pets on Wheels Dog-A Thon
Oregon Ridge Park

Sunday, October 21,2007
Paws on Parade

Saturday, November 10, 2007
Holiday Parade
White Marsh

Also-Check the GRREAT website for more events.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

You can contact the Mason-Dixon Kennel Club in Hagerstown.
What kind of events are you interested in?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

American Kennel Club - Event and Awards Search


----------



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Are you talking obedience or confirmation? If you are talking obedience, agility, etc. check you local dog schools. The obedience school I took Brady to has competitions right there, at least one Saturday a month.


To be honest, I am not sure. This is the first Golden that we have really known the Pedigree and were impressed that he actually has several champions in his "tree". Remi's registered name is Remington's Gold "N" Treasured Sun. For example on his father's side, his Great-Great Grandfather was Am. CH. Elysian Sky Hi Dubl Exposure UDT MH ** WCX VCX OS. On his mother's side, his Great-Great-Great Grandfather was Am. CH. Sunshine Hill's National Cowboy OS SDHF (who is in the GRCC Hall of Fame).

We love watching the dog shows on Animal Planet, especially the obedience ones. I would love to see Remi doing an agility course, but at four months old I know that he is too young to compete, but is not too young to start to train.

There is a local club here in Fredericksburg, VA and I have not yet submitted an application. I was not really sure of where to start.

Thanks,


----------



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

Judi said:


> Saturday, September 29, 2007
> Pets on Wheels Dog-A Thon
> Oregon Ridge Park
> 
> ...


Thanks Judi!! I'll do that.


----------



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

Thor's Mom said:


> You can contact the Mason-Dixon Kennel Club in Hagerstown.
> What kind of events are you interested in?


As I mentioned to another member, I am not really sure what type of events. More than likely the agility type of events. 

Thank you,


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

You should join the Richmond and Washington Dog Obedience Club event mailing lists...there's always something going on. 

RDOCevents : Richmond Dog Obedience Club, Richmond,VA -events & discussion list
cdtcEVENTS : This list notifies dog fanciers of dog r

Since you're in the 'Burg, you should also sign up for Pup N Iron's list...it's pretty much the center of Fredericksburg doggydom. 

Pup N Iron - Home


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*You're welcome.*

Do you plan on going to any of the events I listed and/or the GRREAT events?
I was going to send you a Private Message but I read that either you don't want Private Messages and/or you are not allowed. What's the story?


----------



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

*???*



Judi said:


> Do you plan on going to any of the events I listed and/or the GRREAT events?
> I was going to send you a Private Message but I read that either you don't want Private Messages and/or you are not allowed. What's the story?


I guess I am still a novice at the forum too!! I'll have to check why I cannot receive a private message. 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

*Thank You*



JimS said:


> You should join the Richmond and Washington Dog Obedience Club event mailing lists...there's always something going on.
> 
> RDOCevents : Richmond Dog Obedience Club, Richmond,VA -events & discussion list
> cdtcEVENTS : This list notifies dog fanciers of dog r
> ...


 
I certainly appreciate this information.

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*You are quite welcome.*

Have you or will you go to any of the events I listed?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope so!


----------

